# Need help determining color!



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_Okay, so I am a little confused! I have this gorgeous female APBT and our favorite things to do are going to the dog park, walks at the park or lake, and out horse-back riding! Well everywhere I go people mention they love her color and these are some of the colors mentioned.

1. Blue Fawn
2. Fawn
3. Champagne
4. Seal
5. Blue

Lol, as you can see I am a bit confused! From browsing on the internet it seems she is blue fawn in color, so any help would be appreciated. I do know one thing though, she is my baby and I love her so so much! Plus once I get her papers I will have to put a color on there before I send them in, lol!_


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well Not Seal or Blue.
I would guess Champagne.

Heres a chart of the colors though
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

in ADBA that would be Fawn Bluie or could also be a Fawn Rednose (even though the nose looks chocolate it still be considered rednose under ADBA terms)

UKC would be Cinnamon


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I personally would tell folks there is too much emphasis put on color. LOL! But I'd probably call her lilac or blue fawn. American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT color gallery

Also, please don't take this the wrong way, but dog park = bad idea. You're taking a breed that's been bred for centuries to combat animals and putting them into a scenario with uncontrolled other dogs and possibly toys. Kinda like taking a greyhound to a rabbit farm. She may like it now, but when those genetics kick in, there may well be a price to pay. And the scary part is, it'll be happening in a public place with panicky dog owners who probably have no idea how to break up a real fight. Keep her and the breed safe by keeping her play dates among a close group of dog friends.


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

She looks champagne to me. She sure is a looker! Good choice-I love the champagne pits.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

champagne is what id call it


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_Sorry I didn't explain but the whole dog park thing we have here is tons of APBT owners get together once a week at the dog park, well we consider it a dog park, it is actually an acre of fenced in yard at someone's house that they use strictly for Pitty Play! All the pits out there get along excellent, even when a new one is introduced! Of course we supervise our dogs but out of the 1 I have been going out there with my older pit and now younger one, I have never seen a Pitty get in an altercation with another Pitty! Not that it can't happen, but I agree with these playtimes for them because all the owners understand there breed for the most part therefore they don't judge the other person on their APBT! 
My first dog was when I was 13 and she is an ADBA pitbull and since then I have been hooked and not once has any of mine ever shown dog aggression, but I am constantly taking my dogs and exposing them to every animal out there! The older pit I have (my first pit I got at age 13 is now 10 years old), well she prefers to stay out at the barn with our horses, chickens, cows, etc. and she keeps the coyotes away, she has never attempted to harm a coyote she just barks but refuses to chase, lol! Anyways, this is my experience with them! I don't know if it has to do with the fact that they are exposed to so many animals and surroundings that other dogs don't phase them or what, but I am not complaining, I just feel I have gotten extremely lucky!

As far as the colors goes and looking at some of the sites y'all showed, I would say she looked champagne, but the one that has Cinnamon as a color, looked pretty darn close also! Both Nevaeh's parents are UKC registered so I would have to put her color down from something on their color charts! It is funny to see the different color charts from different registries! I really do appreciate everyone's help! Everywhere I go though people have to stop and admire her color! She adores the attention though!_


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I always thought Champagne was the same as fawn.... I know it is when you're talking bearded collies atleast


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Fawn in this breed would be tan with a black nose. Like Jeep.

Mrs APBT America, that's a relief. Play dates with friends are much better. I hope some of you are carrying breaking sticks just in case. It sounds like you've been pretty lucky. All 3 of the ones I have now have had extensive socialization -- they're actually all show/event dogs -- and they will all throw down if the factors line up right. Just be careful.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> I always thought Champagne was the same as fawn.... I know it is when you're talking bearded collies atleast


Champagne is not a recognized color by ADBA or UKC its just a new name that people have been using to describe Blue Fawn a.k.a Fawn Bluie in ADBA. In UKC though they have Blue Fawn and Cinnamon and this dog could be either one I said Cinnamon b/c of the rednose most blue fawns have blue noses from what I have noticed but not always.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say Champagne or Fawn Rednose!!

She is very beautiful though.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i would say champ. but to me it looks like she's got a lil' red undertone to her.. she is very pretty tho, a total cutie!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Fawn in this breed would be tan with a black nose. Like Jeep.


Doesnt have to have a black nose to be considered fawn. I believe Jeep was actually registered as a buckskin which is any color with a seperate color mask. Jeep didnt have much of a mask, but I guess enough to be considered buckskin.

And there is NOTHING wrong with pit bulls at dog parks. Thats an internet "myth" that I have heard way to many times. If you have a properly socialized well balanced dog, do not hesitate in taking your dogs to the dog park. Its actually a great thing for the breed! It shows people that not all pit bulls are uncontrollable fighting machines as many believe. It puts a positive thought of the breed in some peoples mind. Which is what we really need, more people on our side.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, I would consider her a blue fawn or fawn rednose.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

looks like red chocolate tones I don't see blue at all. I would say red fawn or a cinnamon


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_Well both of Nevaeh's parents are blue nose registered by the UKC and ADBA! By looking at the color chart from the UKC standards she looks like the blue fawn and cinnamon, more on the cinnamon though! _


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Doesnt have to have a black nose to be considered fawn. I believe Jeep was actually registered as a buckskin which is any color with a seperate color mask. Jeep didnt have much of a mask, but I guess enough to be considered buckskin.
> 
> And there is NOTHING wrong with pit bulls at dog parks. Thats an internet "myth" that I have heard way to many times. If you have a properly socialized well balanced dog, do not hesitate in taking your dogs to the dog park. Its actually a great thing for the breed! It shows people that not all pit bulls are uncontrollable fighting machines as many believe. It puts a positive thought of the breed in some peoples mind. Which is what we really need, more people on our side.


*claps* very well said, i've socalized kolby from the time he was 8wks old. and he has no prb. going into different situations. i think with a breed like this you have to bring them into public so they will be less likely to actally act out at something that seems 'outta the norm' for them b/c they will be use to cars , loud noises, different people and strange situations. i've noticed when kobly comes with me in public now he watchs every move i make, and i think 1 it's b/c he is very protective over me, 2 it's to see how i react to different things, if i'm ok and calm and cool, he is as well. besides i love for people to meet him and see that hey, this is a apbt and he's loving all over me! not vicious at all! one of my fav. pass times is just talking about him!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

> *claps* very well said, i've socalized kolby from the time he was 8wks old. and he has no prb. going into different situations. i think with a breed like this you have to bring them into public so they will be less likely to actally act out at something that seems 'outta the norm' for them b/c they will be use to cars , loud noises, different people and strange situations. i've noticed when kobly comes with me in public now he watchs every move i make, and i think 1 it's b/c he is very protective over me, 2 it's to see how i react to different things, if i'm ok and calm and cool, he is as well. besides i love for people to meet him and see that hey, this is a apbt and he's loving all over me! not vicious at all! one of my fav. pass times is just talking about him!


_I totally 100% agree and I am so glad someone else sees it my way also! If my 10 year old pit wasn't exposed to as many things as she has been since she was 8 weeks, then I am sure her attitude might be different! Any animal, including other dogs, people, etc. can approach her and she just gives a wag of her tail! She has been like that her whole life! Other pits I have owned have been the same way because I exposed them to all kinds of situations and people! The pup I have now, well I make sure she is even gentle around chihuahua's because when she is older I don't want her thinking they are chew toys, lol, considering my mother-n-law owns 2! Plus, I love when other people around me can see what an amazing breed a pitbull can be! I have already came across a few people that have told me Nevaeh has changed their minds about the breed (in a positive way) and when I hear that it makes my heart skip a beat with joy!_


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

IF you are going to take your dog to a dog park you just really need to know your dogs limits. I wouldn't take Sway or Lugz to a park because they are seriously rough players. Sway is one of those likes to jump on every dog and try to pin them type dogs hehe.
Lugz has serious guarding issues with any type ot toy he can find so just wouldn't be a good idea.

Not to say I haven't taken a pit to the dog park. I've had dogs that are just fine socializing at the park.

The reason people say do not take them is IF something should ever happen. The Pit will be blamed wether it started it or not.

So just know your dog. If you trust it at the park take em! Just be watchful


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_That is also great advice Bedlam Bully! I guess if I had any doubt in my mind that one of my pits would be agressive over a toy, food, water, etc, I don't think I would take them, but luckily I have never came across that with any of my babies! So yes, it is good to know your dog!_


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> looks like red chocolate tones I don't see blue at all. I would say red fawn or a cinnamon


I like simplicity so if it were my dog she would be registered as a fawn.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

> I like simplicity so if it were my dog she would be registered as a fawn.


_Thanks, I feel the same way so I will take your word! Y'all have all been great help, and I truly do appreciate everyone's opinion!!_


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Perfect example of a Cinnamon dog she reminds me of more Cinnamon then fawn. Fawn IMO is lighter then that and has more red/yellow under tones not blue/chocolate.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is Simba My pup He is a blue fawn his coat is fawn with tan/yellow undertones and he has a blue nose


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

amanda, that's a beautiful dog, and my mom in law has both a teacup mini blk poodle and a mini yorki and kolby plays fine with them he just dont get to play with them that often now b/c he is bigger and plays alot ruffer than he use to. not in an aggressive way, it's just both dogs are so small i'm scared he might roll them playing but actually hurt them. i will say it is a site to see when you have a apbt playing chase and running from a toy poodle! *laughs* kolby also like to play with my fnl's mini pincher. but he's usually doing circles around kolby.then some friends of ours has 2 german sheps. and an english bulldog that is just kolbys best friends in the world b/c he can really play with them. i swear they are just as bad as the kids!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay i cleared this up I'm wrong on the Champagne thing with UKC its Buckskin they dont recognize they do register dogs as Champagne so I would go that route I talked to the lady that owns the Cinnamon male I posted and she said she would reg her as Champagne.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Doesnt have to have a black nose to be considered fawn. I believe Jeep was actually registered as a buckskin which is any color with a seperate color mask. Jeep didnt have much of a mask, but I guess enough to be considered buckskin.
> 
> And there is NOTHING wrong with pit bulls at dog parks. Thats an internet "myth" that I have heard way to many times. If you have a properly socialized well balanced dog, do not hesitate in taking your dogs to the dog park. Its actually a great thing for the breed! It shows people that not all pit bulls are uncontrollable fighting machines as many believe. It puts a positive thought of the breed in some peoples mind. Which is what we really need, more people on our side.


Please tell me you're kidding about APBTs at the dog park. I'm sure it's great and all happy fuzzy until that dog wakes up and decides he's a bulldog after all. You show ADBA, yes? Would you consider the dogs in the ADBA ring who are acting like APBTs to be poorly socialized and unbalanced? If not, would you take one of those dogs to a dog park? Would you throw a terrier in a pit of rats for "socialization" with small animals?

The standard fawn color has a black nose. Buckskin and fawn are basically the same color, maybe with slight tone variations. If it's a rednose dog, then it would be red fawn. Blue nose dog would be blue fawn.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just occurred to me that my dogs must be unbalanced and poorly socialized as well.

Here is Loki. My dog who doesn't even "look the part" of a gamedog. Obedience and agility titled, working on more. Can be called off at a dead run towards another dog. Can do a group sit-stay with other dogs. Can walk in a parade with hundreds of other dogs, and enjoys places like Petsmart.

UWPCH UAGI UCD 'PR' Matrix's I Defy Gravity CGC TT WDS










Seems like a good candidate for the dog park, right? I guess it's shocking to believe that she will still throw down on another dog that pisses her off. We were at agility class one night, after class was over, and she was getting highly agitated because several people let their dogs off-leash to play in the ring. (Sounds like a dog park to me.) She had just worked off-leash around all those other dogs, but it only took being brushed by one Boxer to put her over the top. I had to remove her immediately. She helped raise my other two dogs from puppies, and now she can't even be around them except in the most controlled of circumstances.

That's the key word: control. There is precious little control at a dog park. And I doubt anybody is carrying a breaking stick. If APBTs being poor candidates for the dog park is internet myth, then maybe the news stories we keep hearing about some dodo who took their Pit Bull to the dog park where it got in a fight with another dog are fabricated as well. Somebody should alert the media.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Please tell me you're kidding about APBTs at the dog park. I'm sure it's great and all happy fuzzy until that dog wakes up and decides he's a bulldog after all. You show ADBA, yes? Would you consider the dogs in the ADBA ring who are acting like APBTs to be poorly socialized and unbalanced? If not, would you take one of those dogs to a dog park? Would you throw a terrier in a pit of rats for "socialization" with small animals?
> 
> The standard fawn color has a black nose. Buckskin and fawn are basically the same color, maybe with slight tone variations. If it's a rednose dog, then it would be red fawn. Blue nose dog would be blue fawn.


We're not talking about a pit of rats, we're talking about others of their own kind. No, I would not take a poorly socialized dog OF ANY BREED to the dog park. That would be irresponsible.

We go to ADBA, UKC, NKC, VSBA, APBA, APA, and several other dog shows all over the south and certain parts of the north. If a dog is acting like a fool in the show ring, yes I consider it poorly socialized and untrained. The show ring is a place to SHOW your dogs, not face them off. To properly show a dog it needs to be stacked and standing correct so that the judge can fairly judge them. It needs to trot smoothly across the ring so that the judge can properly evaluate their gate. It needs to stand still while the owner shows the bite. Alot of this falls back on the OWNER not properly training the dog to be shown. Just like weight pulling, the dog should be properly conditioned and trained to perform the task they're asked to perform.

A buckskin can be fawn. Same as they can be red. The mask could be black or even chocolate. Either way they will be considered a buckskin.

A fawn dog with a black, red, or blue nose are all still fawns.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Just occurred to me that my dogs must be unbalanced and poorly socialized as well.
> 
> Here is Loki. My dog who doesn't even "look the part" of a gamedog. Obedience and agility titled, working on more. Can be called off at a dead run towards another dog. Can do a group sit-stay with other dogs. Can walk in a parade with hundreds of other dogs, and enjoys places like Petsmart.
> 
> ...


They should alert the media and tell them that its not the dogs fault, its the owners fault.

Here is ACE GRCH UWP CGC TT1&2 Blue Jax. He started off with puppy obedience, then did Obedience 1-3, then did trick class, after that Rally 1, then Agility 1, then SDA personal protection, hes done lure chasing as well. Now that he's pretty much retired from weight pulling, he is starting next month in a few UKC obedience events. As a 6 year old unneutered male, he's still a regular at the dog park and truely loves Petsmart and Petco. The second pic is of Blue Jax with his son ACE WPCH/SHCH UWP Loco Apache, ACE WPCH Lil' Tinkerbelle(the FAWN one), and her brother Chili.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh btw, I always keep a break stick in my pocket but have been fortunate enough to never have to use it.

This pic is a son of Blue Jax in training. Also a frequent visitor to the dog park.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There is a big difference between training class and the dog park. How many dogs at the dog park have even _had_ training? As said, the dog I posted shows in agility. She shows in obedience. We want to get her UAG2 and UCDX next year, hopefully. But she is still a bulldog. Most of these dogs are, deep down. It's fine to want them to get along, but there are so many different triggers present at a dog park that I would go out of my mind trying to monitor them all. Especially when there is no tangible benefit to taking these dogs there that can't be achieved elsewhere.

It seems like I have been having this same convo on every board I go on lately. Someone is always trying to suggest that you can train out dog aggression, or socialize it away. Which is all good and well if the person saying it also has the sense to keep their dogs out of chaotic messes like the dog park. There is no owner fault in an APBT that becomes dog aggressive. That is, genetically, what these dogs were bred to be. The owner fault lies in owners who refuse to accept that possibility, or say that because it's never happened to them, it wont happen.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not knocking anyone's program but just speaking from my own expirence I have an older male who has attacked 2 dogs he is da like no other I will not ever take a pitbull to a dog park and I sure as hell wouldn't take one not on a leash. This is just because I have seen animal aggression with my older male and this all did not take place until around 2 he can only tolerate dogs in his home. So just from what I went through I will not ever risk it at a dog park. This breed is full of suprises and changes like the wind. An animal is an animal they are not always predictable. And a pitbull was bred to fight so at any given moment that trigger is set off god help anyone who is not prepared or felt they knew their dog because I sure as hell thought I knew mine. Again not coming down on anyone just giving my input on what I have seen and lived with this breed


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus Tapdancing Christ! Obviously these people Know their dogs triggers and keep them in a safe situation. "Know YOUR dog" right?!? why is it that we always see people encouraging isolation when the owner obviously know's their dog? If your dog is too game then you cant do what others may do. "Never trust a pit not to fight", yet "know your dog," Some of us have worked with our dogs since birth and can accomplish such a feat, others have put in the same work yet the animal is still difficult in certain situations. No two are completly alike. If your dog does well with others, a CONTROLLED outing in many situations will be a good exercise in social behavior. YOU should know where your dog can and cannot go. 
Friends, when you isolate a dog you reinforce agressive behavior. We all have the duty and responsibility to keep our dogs safe as well as our neighbors pets. But, do not criticize those who have very well adjusted animals, just because we may not be able to do the same things
Just my two cents in a very piss poor economy


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

*In my eyes you should be able to read your dog the way your dog reads you. I have passed up going to the park and I have left the park because I can read my dogs. If you can't read your APBT then you have no business talking them around other dogs. If your dog has extreme DA, then you have no business talking them around other dogs. If your APBT is spoiled rotten and has control over you, then you have no business taking them around other dogs. There.... Thats all I have on the subject.*


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

exactly:cheers:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Do your thing, eh. But maybe those of you who know your dogs so supremely well that you feel comfortable taking them to a dog park should get on your knees and thank whatever diety you believe in that you are so lucky, rather than telling others they can get away with doing the same. (I just hope it aint Jesus, because I don't think he'd be too happy being called a tapdancer.) If you think that your dog is so slow to start that you will see it coming a mile away, I hope you're right, for the breed's sake. But I will always believe that anyone who takes a Pit Bull to a dog park is a few cards short in their deck. I don't care who that offends.  It's my breed, too, that you're taking unnecessary risks with. Have fun!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

> Jesus Tapdancing Christ! Obviously these people Know their dogs triggers and keep them in a safe situation. "Know YOUR dog" right?!? why is it that we always see people encouraging isolation when the owner obviously know's their dog? If your dog is too game then you cant do what others may do. "Never trust a pit not to fight", yet "know your dog," Some of us have worked with our dogs since birth and can accomplish such a feat, others have put in the same work yet the animal is still difficult in certain situations. No two are completly alike. If your dog does well with others, a CONTROLLED outing in many situations will be a good exercise in social behavior. YOU should know where your dog can and cannot go.
> Friends, when you isolate a dog you reinforce agressive behavior. We all have the duty and responsibility to keep our dogs safe as well as our neighbors pets. But, do not criticize those who have very well adjusted animals, just because we may not be able to do the same things
> Just my two cents in a very piss poor economy





> In my eyes you should be able to read your dog the way your dog reads you. I have passed up going to the park and I have left the park because I can read my dogs. If you can't read your APBT then you have no business talking them around other dogs. If your dog has extreme DA, then you have no business talking them around other dogs. If your APBT is spoiled rotten and has control over you, then you have no business taking them around other dogs. There.... Thats all I have on the subject.


_Very well said to the both of you. I am glad that someone else sees my view also. I was starting to think I was the only one here that didn't see any harm in taking a pit to the dog park as long as you "know your dog", "know what he/she is capable of", and "knowing the signs". Thank You. I do however enjoy everyone's input._


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Do your thing, eh. But maybe those of you who know your dogs so supremely well that you feel comfortable taking them to a dog park should get on your knees and thank whatever diety you believe in that you are so lucky, rather than telling others they can get away with doing the same. (I just hope it aint Jesus, because I don't think he'd be too happy being called a tapdancer.) If you think that your dog is so slow to start that you will see it coming a mile away, I hope you're right, for the breed's sake. But I will always believe that anyone who takes a Pit Bull to a dog park is a few cards short in their deck. I don't care who that offends. It's my breed, too, that you're taking unnecessary risks with. Have fun!


I can tell when ANY dog is about to "snap" as you call it. There are a ton of signs and all you have to do is intervene when you see those signs. Spray bottle with water, cintronella spray, or even a shock collar work great to calm down a situation. A simple but firm "NO" works great with most of our dogs. If you start training and socializing young, like you should do, you will have well balanced dogs that deserve to go to dog parks. If you think "Oh my gosh, this is a pit bull! Its gonna kill every dog it comes around!" like most people who have never even seen or spent time with a pit bull, then you dont deserve to own this great breed. The risks arent unnecessary. They are to show another side to the breed. To change the minds of people who want our breed extinct. The true days of the box are long gone. Sure there are still people out there who fight dogs, but its not like it use to be. There is no reason to have an extremely dog agressive dog unless youre fighting it.

I'm done with this thread. I've made my point and I have better things to do.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_Rock Creek Kennels, I love your pictures. They are very cute and your pit is very nice looking. You look like you have another wonderful dog on your hands. I love the car full of them.

Yes I feel that when someone says it is in there breed to be dog aggressive all because of the past it kinda upsets me because that is like telling a person just because their family past has been nothing but alcoholics or rapists that they are gonna turn out the same way or they will have that possibility to turn in that direction at any given point of time. When I mentioned my dogs go to the dog park I didn't know there was gonna be so much hatred here that judges me because of that, hell I didn't even know it was gonna become a popular raving discussion. I apologize for bringing the dog park up, lol._


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Honestly you will find different opinions on here regarding the breed. I understand where bahummutt99 is coming from though. It's not that people are trying to say all pitbulls will be aggressive because of the past. But it is expected of the breed. It's just how it is. Now some pitbulls may never show any aggression with other animals and that's great. But my feeling is don't count on it. I would rather be safe than sorry. And I have seen pitbulls go without ever showing any signs of DA and then one day it came out all it took was a mater of seconds for all hell to break loose . Every dog is different but the breed temperment is pretty consistant. I can read my dogs like the back of my hand. But I couldn't predict my oldest who was well socialized as a pup that loved all animals would later turn da and attack another dog without cause other than he was just being a pitbull with high prey drive. It happens and I think that if people are going to take their pitbulls to a dog park they need to be leashed and be prepared for anything don't go blindly thinking well my dog has always been good with other dogs so he/she will not attack or fight because that's not realistic with our breed. You cannot take way what's been bred into these dogs it's there regardless all you can do is be responsible and take the proper steps to ensure the saftey of your dog as well as other's JMO


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I can tell when ANY dog is about to "*snap*" as you call it. There are a ton of signs and all you have to do is intervene when you see those signs. Spray bottle with water, cintronella spray, or even a shock collar work great to calm down a situation. A simple but firm "NO" works great with most of our dogs. If you start training and socializing young, like you should do, you will have well balanced dogs that deserve to go to dog parks. If you think "Oh my gosh, this is a pit bull! Its gonna kill every dog it comes around!" like most people who have never even seen or spent time with a pit bull, then *you dont deserve to own this great breed*. The risks arent unnecessary. They are to show another side to the breed. To change the minds of people who want our breed extinct. The true days of the box are long gone. Sure there are still people out there who fight dogs, but its not like it use to be. There is no reason to have an extremely dog agressive dog unless youre fighting it.
> 
> I'm done with this thread. I've made my point and I have better things to do.


I never said the term "snap." I don't like that term because it's synonymous with "turn." The issue of changing the breed to make life easier for others is another one entirely. Needless to say, I don't agree with it. And I find it highly presumptuous and arrogant of you to think I don't deserve to own the breed just because I respect the history and use what I've learned to avoid stupidity in the future. If you think it's so important to prove how dope these dogs are with other dogs at the exepense of common sense, be my guest. If you think that's a good message to send to others -- that these dogs are just fiiiiine at the dog park and don't fight -- then maybe the issue of deserving to own the breed is on your head. Maybe you should use some of your expertise and field the panicked questions of new owners on these message boards who don't understand why their dog suddently "turned" or "snapped" at another dog.

Gah. And thanks for the humongous pics. I love horizontal scrolling. (Sike.)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is a light blue. Her father is Champange and her mother is Blue fawn. Also her papers will already come with her color listed. When the papers are ordered the color is put in then by the breeder of the puppies.

Father- Champange- which is register able by the UKC because thats what he is registered as.








Mother- Blue Fawn









Also she is looking GREAT !!! YOU ARE DOING A GOOD JOB WITH HER


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_Awwww, thanks, yah when I got her from you she was one color but as she is getting older her color is changing, lol, I still love love love it, I was just wondering because she is starting to look almost like Stack, well from the pictures I have seen. Is it normal for the color to lighten up and change? Thanks alot American_pit13. _


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

call her green brindle


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

No I prefer purple brindle.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> call her green brindle


Lmao!

Yeah the pups from the last litter these two did the same. The blue lighten up as they get older. I think the blue in this line is bleaching out lol.. Tho Stacks dad is a deep colored blue.

War'n'peace from the last litter stayed a little darker


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

American_pit, do you periodically breed in black dogs? I know precious little about blue, but I always heard that you have to reintroduce strong pigment or it gets lost over the generations thanks to the dilution gene at work.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> American_pit, do you periodically breed in black dogs? I know precious little about blue, but I always heard that you have to reintroduce strong pigment or it gets lost over the generations thanks to the dilution gene at work.


I don't really breed but once every few years. I have had few litters. This litter was not mine it was my ex's litter and I homed that pup for free on a spay agreement. The litter before with these to was an accident. We had talked about breeding the two for awhile but decided to not breed Moo and then Stack got her. She is spayed now thank fully. I don't know much about Blue either. I don't mind the color but it isn't one I prefer. Thought I do love the look of my Blue brindle and I love Blue fawn.

Also Stacks father is a very dark blue and Stacks grandfather is a light blue so I don't know about the generations with the color fading. It seems to vary every other generation in this line from what I have seen from dogs in my ped and people who have bred dogs closely related to mine.


----------



## jerucace (Apr 19, 2009)

*Uuuuu Great!*

hey finally i get to see anothe pit as mine, she looks jus like my dog!! really cool color dont you think?


----------

